# How Do You Make A Saya?



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2022)

I have a couple Takedas which I’d like to have sayas for. 

They vary in size so much I think the only way is to make them myself.

Any good tutorials out there?

Other suggestions?


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 1, 2022)

I have been making them for all my knives for the last few years. There are several threads on here that outline the process. A quick search yielded this recent one, but I know there are others.






Making a saya! (And some questions)


My dad has a woodworking shop in his basement, and I asked if we could make a saya for the Yu Kurosaki nakiri I bought off BST earlier this year. This is the result from three pieces of maple. We didn’t have a blueprint, just figured it out as we went using all the tools -- miter saw, table saw...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





When I was initially learning, I found a fair number of YouTube videos as well. Happy Woodworking!
Feel free to hit me up if you have some specific questions.


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 1, 2022)

Found this one too. It is specifically about a Takeda...







Making a saya for a Takeda gyuto


Been a while since I posted anything but have had a few days off work and have been able to get into the workshop. Making a saya is quite straight forward, just needs a bit of effort in preparing the stock, and then plenty of trial fits. Started off with a piece of reclaimed Teak, looks a...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## barramonday (Oct 1, 2022)

The way I went about making the ones I posted pics of recently is as follows.
- Make a cardboard template of the blade, measured the thickest point of the spine with callipers and mark this on the template.
- Mill up the two pieces of timber taking in to consideration the finished thickness you are aiming for. With the small pairing and petty knives I was only aiming for 2.5mm side walls after cutting the pocket/mortice, with the big heavy western deba I went for 4-5mm. My (and most thicknessers) can only mill down to about 7mm safely so, finish with hand planes.
- Mark the inner faces with your template, leaving a little extra room around the tip area, set the trim/small router to half the depth of the spine and rough out the recess.
- Clean up with chisels and router plane
- Test fit sides firmly clamped still just right, a couple of mine ended up tighter after glue up.
- Glue up 
- Mark around template leaving desired margin
- Square top edge with a plane so that you can cut the entrance end nice and clean/square on the table saw or shooting board.
- Rough out the shape on the bandsaw or with handsaws, clean up with rasp and spokeshave.
- Cut desired round over on router table 
- Sand and finish (I used my own Beeswax finish).

I realise that the above lists a lot of tools that the non woodworker may not have but there are work arounds for most things in woodwork if you are keen/research enough.

Happy Making!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> I have been making them for all my knives for the last few years. There are several threads on here that outline the process. A quick search yielded this recent one, but I know there are others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I found some after I posted my Q. I left it up because I thought others might be interested as well.

I think I’m going to go with trace knife, route with Dremel glue/ peg w/ toothpick, … etc.


----------

